# Going up to Cumbria for 2 weeks 8th Aug on ...



## 95689 (Jul 10, 2005)

Will be leaving Oulton Broad next to sea and heading for York for a couple of days before heading to Kendal, looking to move around the lakes from site to site.
Really looking forward to the trip, first long one 

If you see me wave me down for a brew.

Best regards all

Alec N Shaz


----------

